# London daytrip to Stonehenge?



## clsmit (Nov 15, 2008)

We'll be in London for New Year's week and the DH wants to go to Stonehenge. There are about 100 companies selling day trips from London -- anyone like any one of them in particular? There will be 4 of us (DH, Daughter 12, son 9, and myself), if that matters. Thanks for any help!


----------



## matbec (Nov 16, 2008)

We booked our tour through Viator before we left home. They have several variations of the Stonehenge tour, so you might want to have a look at all of them before deciding.

The four of us went 3 years ago (DH, DS at 12, DD at 9) and we had a blast. Our tour guide, Alan, was very knowledgeable and personable. Kids thought Stonehenge was great fun and enthusiastically joined the other tourists in guessing the purpose of the rocks, etc. The Roman Baths were also amazing. They had a "scavenger hunt" of sorts that the facility has for the kids, collecting stamps at various stations. If anyone in your group is a Jane Austen fan, there's a museum there that you might have time to visit. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2008)

www.londonwalks.com is one of the longest running tour companies in the UK and they have very reasonable tours to Stonehenge.  Their tours are highly recommended by Tuggers.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 16, 2008)

This month's Smithsonian Magazine had an interesting article on Stonehenge.

New Light on Stonehenge


Richard


----------



## MaryH (Nov 20, 2008)

clsmit,

Which TS did you get?  I have an Allen House week for New Years in a 1bdrm.

Mary


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 21, 2008)

Stonehenge is interesting and something to definitely see. I visited before they restricted you from actually walking among the stones. Don't know if that restriction still exists.

That said, I would combine it with a visit to Bath rather than an "out and back" just to Stonehenge.

I second Viator as a source. I have used them frequently and never been disappointed. They are actually a site that brokers lots of different tour companies. Unless you have a specific company you know or want and book direct, their selection is one of the best. 

Cheers


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 21, 2008)

I went to Stonehenge in Nov.  It was a cloudy and blustery day.  We were freezing!  Make sure you dress warmly when you go in January.

Sue


----------



## Laurie (Nov 21, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> Stonehenge is interesting and something to definitely see. I visited before they restricted you from actually walking among the stones. Don't know if that restriction still exists.


It does generally, except the UK Heritage Something or Other sells a limited # of tickets to get inside the stones for an hour 2x/day, right before general opening and right after general closing hours. It's called "Stone Circle Access", they cost a bit extra, you need to purchase in advance, and most formal tours don't go then. But we did this last year, and enjoyed it more than we would have just walking around the perimeter, even though you can still get pretty close walking around it.


----------



## urban5 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Stonehedge Tour*

We did Viator to Stonehedge and Bath same day tour.  Pleasant trip not too rushed, I would recommend Viator as well.  Booked the tour before we left the states, and everything was as they said it would be when we arrived at the bus station to begin the tour.

Alan was our tour guide as well, and he was most accommodating in directing us to a wonderful pub for dinner when we returned to London.


----------



## time traveller (Nov 22, 2008)

*Visiting Stonehenge*

A lot depends on whether you want to inside the Stone Circle (which is by far the best!). If you do you need to find a special access trip, although you can organise it yourself via English Heritage, you need to fill in a form. Note that you can only get inside at certain times, usually summer early morning or evening (i.e. before or after normal opening times). For an ‘ordinary’ trip from London try the website below. I have also given the English Heritage booking form for ‘do-it yourself access and a couple of other very interesting Stonehenge links.

It says 2008.. but check the box on the left for 2009 times

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/nav.878
http://www.discount-london-tours.com/stonehenge-tours.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ometry-skills-to-rival-pythagoras-834313.html
http://sarsen56.wordpress.com/


----------



## clsmit (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for all the ideas. We decided to do Windsor-Stonehenge-Oxford, since I went to summer school in Oxford a few (ahem) years ago at New College and would like to show the kids what a "New" 700 year old college looks like. Unfortuantely, all the in the circle tours were sold out. We'll have to do that next time!

We're renting from a VRBO person. Couldn't find a TS to rent from, and decided to go too late to do any exchange. Without Tug, tho, I wouldn't have had the knowledge or courage to do a VRBO, and we'd be stuck in 2 expensive hotel rooms for the week.

Can't wait to go!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 21, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> That said, I would combine it with a visit to Bath rather than an "out and back" just to Stonehenge.



That is exactly what I was thinking.  Stonehenge is OK, but really there is not much to see.  Bath on the other hand was much more interesting.  The roman bath tour was very interesting.


----------

